# Problem z dns

## rosomak

Witam,

mam dziwny problem - robiłem update i zauważyłem, że o ile emerge --sync zadziałało to emerge -uDNv world już nie.

Szybki ping -> xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx działa, nazwa już nie.

/etc/resolv.conf wypełnione, nazwy właściwe na 100%

ping www.google.pl wyświetla unknown host www.google.pl

links www.google.pl wyświetla stronę www.google.pl

w KDE przeglądarki działają, wyświetlają co trzeba

przyznaję się bez bicia - ja tego nie rozumiem, jakieś sugestie ?!

----------

## Bialy

Jednak pokaż

```
/etc/resolv.conf
```

----------

## rosomak

 *Bialy wrote:*   

> Jednak pokaż
> 
> ```
> /etc/resolv.conf
> ```
> ...

 

Biały, proszę Ciebie ...

wyczyszczenie resolv.conf skutkuje niemożnością odpalenia strony przez links (przerobiłem)

mam możliwość zrobienia zarówno adresu static jak i użycia dhcp

różnica taka że przy static mam 3 swoje adresy dns, dla dhcp wpisywany do pliku jest tylko jeden

napiszę to jeszcze raz - links www.google.pl mi chodzi, emerge --sync także

Zresztą, c'est voila:

# Generated by dhcpcd from eth0

# /etc/resolv.conf.head can replace this line

domain <nazwa mojej domeny>

nameserver XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX

# /etc/resolv.conf.tail can replace this line

# Generated by dhcpcd from eth0

# /etc/resolv.conf.head can replace this line

# /etc/resolv.conf.tail can replace this line

nameserver XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX

nameserver YYY.YYY.YYY.YYY

nameserver ZZZ.ZZZ.ZZZ.ZZZ

----------

## wxd

Może masz specyficzne ustawienia dla wgeta w make.conf (np. jakieś proxy)?

----------

## Bialy

 *dw2sm wrote:*   

> Może masz specyficzne ustawienia dla wgeta w make.conf (np. jakieś proxy)?

 Właśnie miałem poprosić o make.conf

----------

## rosomak

Nie mam   :Sad: 

 *Quote:*   

> # These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically
> 
> # built this stage.
> 
> # Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more
> ...

 

System instalowałem kilka lat temu, w międzyczasie było parę poważniejszych zmian (np. OpenRC, zmiana KDE, Gnome), emerge -e (system/world) w użyciu ze dwa, trzy razy ... pewnie przyszedł czas na zaoranie pola   :Laughing: 

----------

## Bialy

Ja mam tak:

```
GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.po.opole.pl"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"
```

i działa  :Wink: 

----------

## wxd

A spróbuj podmienić na chwilę /etc/resolv.conf, np. na taką zawartość (serwery OpenDNS):

```
nameserver 208.67.220.220

nameserver 208.67.222.222
```

Zobacz czy wtedy nazwy będą się tłumaczyć. Jeśli tak, to znaczy, że to coś z Twoim serwerem DNS. Jeśli nie, będziemy szukać dalej.

Na wszelki wypadek, podaj wynik polecenia:

```
dig google.com
```

Gentoo jest tak dopracowanym systemem, że nie trzeba go orać. On działa wiecznie, wystarczy zadbać o aktualizacje  :Wink: 

----------

## SlashBeast

Nie masz w tle czasem jakiegos magicznego deamona w stylu nscd?

----------

## rosomak

dw2sm> podmieniałem nameservery, nie jestem pewien czy na takie które Ty podałeś, znalazłem w każdym razie taki ślad w sieci, ale to nie było to.

Moje nameservery - jeden to mojego własnego serwera sieci lokalnej, drugi to ogólnouczelniany, trzeci to "stary, zapasowy". W każdym razie wina nie leżała po ich stronie bo - patrz niżej ...

SlashBeast> nie wiem, nie jestem już w stanie tego sprawdzić bo na święta chciałem mieć z powrotem działający system, więc po kilku dniach szukania rozwiązania uznałem, że szybsze będzie zaoranie pola. Nie miałem czasu na dogłębne rozpracowywanie zagadnienia.

Stąd wiem że Dns'y działają   :Laughing: 

Odnośnie dopracowania Gentoo - chyba każdy Linux jest dopracowany (przynajmniej Debian czy Slackware takie były) jeżeli stawia się go jako serwer z małą ilością uzupełnień - tylko niezbędne usługi etc, względnie jeżeli jest stacją roboczą na której instalowane są rzeczy stabilne i robione to jest z głową. Natomiast jeżeli służy nam nie tylko do pracy ale również do różnorakich testów, instalowania rzeczy różnych, dziwnych, ciekawych i eksperymentalnych - to wtedy nie jest tak fajnie (ale to nie zarzut, bo jak się eksperymentuje to każdy system ma prawo wariować, od tego są eksperymenty). Może pierdyknąć - i jest to wliczone w koszty. Zwykle przeszukiwanie google pomaga - ale trzeba się liczyć z tym że może być kicha.

Jeszcze jedno słówko z doświadczenia - jeżeli robi się aktualizację po kilkunastu tygodniach (czy jeszcze dłuższym czasie) to potrafi przestać być fajnie. To a propos dbania o aktualizacje   :Cool: 

choć nie wątpię że koledzy to wszystko co napisałem sami doskonale wiedzą  :Embarassed:   :Laughing:   :Cool: 

----------

## Bastian82

```
Jeszcze jedno słówko z doświadczenia - jeżeli robi się aktualizację po kilkunastu tygodniach (czy jeszcze dłuższym czasie) to potrafi przestać być fajnie. To a propos dbania o aktualizacje
```

Tak, też tego doświadczyłem... Troche to bezsensu, i od tego czasu staram się aktualizować na bierząco.

----------

## Garrappachc

To ma sens, gdyż developerzy nie muszą wspierać systemów nieaktualizowanych całymi latami, a Gentoo jest dystrybucją ciągłą i musi być aktualizowany regularne, na bieżąco. Jeżeli chce się mieć porządny system, to trzeba o niego dbać i już.

----------

## Jacekalex

A czy przypadkiem jakiś demon sieciowy nie "nadzoruje" DNSów.

Zarówno Network-Manager jak i Wicd mają demony, które na bierzaco kontrolują i "poprawiają" zawartość takich konfigów, jak /etc/resolv.conf.

W przypadku Network-Managera wpisanie wasnych DNSów w /etc/resolv.conf skutkuje na minutę, na stałe trzeba je wpisać w Network-Managerze.

I przy okazji pomodlić, żeby potem prawidłowo wpisał je w /etc/resolv.conf, bo nie zawsze mu się to udawało w czasie, kiedy miałem z nim do czynienia.

Pozdrawiam

 :Cool: 

----------

